# What do you think?



## wiesbang

Still have alot to do. Lots more sanding to make it smooth and some stain.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 16


----------



## Silver

Looks great @wiesbang !
Well done

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouder

Very nice man!!! I wish someone makes a mod stand the fits into a cupholder in the car!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## wiesbang

Clouder said:


> Very nice man!!! I wish someone makes a mod stand the fits into a cupholder in the car!!


That's a good idea actually!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouder said:


> Very nice man!!! I wish someone makes a mod stand the fits into a cupholder in the car!!



http://www.jwraps.com/category_s/2200.htm

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouder

Yes @Rob Fisher someting like that!

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

I used some foam inserts in my ashtray/cup holder.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Waine

@wiesbang

Nice bit of useful carpentry going on there. Awesome!


----------



## Kayzer

wiesbang said:


> Still have alot to do. Lots more sanding to make it smooth and some stain.


How much when it's done? 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## wiesbang

We thought about R250 when done.


----------



## Kayzer

wiesbang said:


> We thought about R250 when done.


I would go for that. You can count me in when you start selling  

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Very cool !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY

very nice looking holder man , once my collection of tanks/drippers goes up I will definitely be in for one of these if they go on sale sometime. Well done @wiesbang

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang

Thanks guys!


----------



## wiesbang

First coat of stain. Some more light sanding, another thin coat then varnish

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Lingogrey

wiesbang said:


> First coat of stain. Some more light sanding, another thin coat then varnish


Looks great @wiesbang !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

This is impressive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Really cool! You going to take orders @wiesbang ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brent

This is awesome. Definitely going to need this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## outlaw_cloud

wiesbang said:


> Still have alot to do. Lots more sanding to make it smooth and some stain.


very nice with stain it will look very awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang

outlaw_cloud said:


> very nice with stain it will look very awesome


Thank you very much. We have made some different versions. Stained, plain and clear varnish too. We made some sexy sleeper wood stands too


----------



## wiesbang



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Nightwalker

wiesbang said:


>


Shut up and take my money.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

That sleeper wood atty stand looks amaze-balls @wiesbang! 
I'm super stoked with the one you made for me. Do you so a juice stand by any chance?


----------



## wiesbang

Greyz said:


> That sleeper wood atty stand looks amaze-balls @wiesbang!
> I'm super stoked with the one you made for me. Do you so a juice stand by any chance?


We do make custom stands aswell yes


----------



## Greyz

wiesbang said:


> We do make custom stands aswell yes



Schweet, I'll be in contact with you and we can discuss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig

Hi @wiesbang 

very interested in the Tank stand, are you still making them?


----------



## wiesbang

Chezzig said:


> Hi @wiesbang
> 
> very interested in the Tank stand, are you still making them?


Heya.

Yes we do. Will pm you


----------



## Chezzig

wiesbang said:


> Heya.
> 
> Yes we do. Will pm you


 awesome  Thank-you !!


----------

